# General Ideas For A Bug Out Bag



## PatriotSurvivalist (Mar 16, 2010)

*General Ideas for a Bug Out Bag..Items may vary*

A bug-out bag is a portable kit popular in the survivalist subculture that contains the items one would require to survive for seventy two hours when evacuating from a disaster.

It is also known as a 72-hour kit, and other popular names include GO Bag and GOOD (Get Out Of Dodge)bag.

The focus is on evacuation, rather than long-term survival, distinguishing the bug-out bag from a survival kit, a boating or aviation emergency kit, or a fixed-site disaster supplies kit.

The term bug-out bag is related to, and possibly derived from, the "bail-out bag" emergency kit many military aviators carry.

The concept passed into wide usage among other military and law enforcement personnel, though the "bail-out bag" is as likely to include emergency gear for going into an emergency situation as for
escaping an emergency.

The primary purpose of a bug-out bag is to allow one to evacuate quickly if a disaster should strike.

It is therefore prudent to gather all of the materials and supplies that might be required to do this into a single place, such as a bag or a few storage containers.

The recommendation that a bug-out bag should contain enough supplies for seventy two hours arises from advice from organizations responsible for disaster relief and management that it may take them up to seventy two hours to reach people affected by a disaster and offer help.

In addition to allowing one to survive a disaster evacuation, a bug-out bag may also be utilized when sheltering in place as a response to emergencies such as house fires, blackouts, tornadoes, and other severe natural disasters.

Typical contents:

The suggested contents of a bug-out bag vary, but most of the following are usually included:

* Enough food and water to last for seventy two hours. This includes:

4 litres (1 gallon) of water per person per day, for washing, drinking and cooking.
Non-perishable food.
water purification supplies.
Cooking supplies.
Cutlery and cups/dishes.

* A first aid kit.

* Fire starting tool (i.e. matches, ferrocerium rod, lighter, magnesium fire striker etc.)

* A disaster plan including location of emergency centers, rallying points, possible evacuation routes etc.

* Professional emergency literature explaining what to do in various types of disaster, studied and understood before the actual disaster but kept for reference.

* Maps and travel information.

* Standard camping equipment, including sanitation supplies.

* Weather appropriate clothing (poncho, headwear, gloves, etc.)

* Bedding items such as sleeping bags & blankets.

* Enough medicine to last an extended evacuation period.

* Pet, child and elderly care needs.

* Battery or crank operated Radio.

* Lighting (battery or crank operated flashlight, glow sticks).

* Firearms and appropriate ammunition.

* Crowbar (weapon, building and vehicle entry, etc.)

* Cash and change, as electronic banking transactions may not be available during the initial period following an emergency or evacuation.

* Fixed-blade and folding knife.

NOTE:

Items will vary depending on how many people are traveling with you.

What amount of weight each person can carry for at least 20 miles of travel non stop.(small breaks)

What condition the people are in that you are traveling with.

Ages and physical abilities.

Distance intended to travel until you reach your safe zone or location.

Consider long term stay if you intend to set up camp for longer than 72hrs.

Everything depends on Good Planning.

If you need consultation on the matter.
Feel free to ask me.

Let me know if you found this helpful by leaving comments or contacting me by message.

Thanks.

James Kennedy | Facebook


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

If you like, I have a .pdf dedicated to BOB's (Bug Out Bags) here on PS that you can download, read and comment on. I am very willing to adjust my file anytime ...

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f32/bug-out-kit-bug-out-bag-1700/


----------



## Lukup (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow, So much knowledge to take in and such a short time to get there. I'm a late bloomer and just found this site by accident. It seems a little overwhelming at first to a beginner. My grandmother always said " the best way to get started is roll up sleeves and jump in head first". So I'm jumping! If I become a pest ...please forgive and please use a kind squatter....I'll try not to bother to much as I try and absorb all the knowledge that is out there. Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Welcome,Lukup, there are a lot of good ideas here. Please share your knowledge with us. Life is a learning experience.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Lukup said:


> Wow, So much knowledge to take in and such a short time to get there. I'm a late bloomer and just found this site by accident. It seems a little overwhelming at first to a beginner. My grandmother always said " the best way to get started is roll up sleeves and jump in head first". So I'm jumping! If I become a pest ...please forgive and please use a kind squatter....I'll try not to bother to much as I try and absorb all the knowledge that is out there. Thanks again for sharing!


Howdy and welcome aboard. Asking questions when you have an honest desire to learn is far from being a pest. We are here to share our knowledge and experience and to learn from each other, so jump in anytime and ask.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

I keep one small bag with me all the time, if I am in the local area. If I am going further, another one goes too. People may think I am crazy, but they sure will be glad if I happen to need these things. Plastic ponchos and dropcloths don't take much room, but can keep the wettest rain out. A nail gun oil bottle full of diesel will help start a fire. A .22 revolver can drop a tree rat or something to cook on that fire. The worst case is if you are away from home and something bad happens, autos quit, and you have to use pit and pat to get home. I just thought of all I would need to get back to the shack and pack accordingly. I like all these good ideas posted on here, good learning.


----------



## CatWoman (Aug 8, 2011)

*GHB (Get Home Bag)*

I keep a GHB in my truck at all times. My purpose is so that, if I'm at work or anywhere away from home and I break down or the SHTF, I have what I need getting home. I've found out in many past situations that I can't just call someone to pick me up (sadly) so I prepared.

I live alone so I can't call a "hubby" to come get me so my pack is pretty well stocked but not too heavy for a long walk.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

How far of a walk could you potentially have? What is your "usual" distance to be away from your home? I am usually within fifteen miles or so, making a long trip over a hundred miles once or twice a week.


----------



## CatWoman (Aug 8, 2011)

VUnder said:


> How far of a walk could you potentially have? What is your "usual" distance to be away from your home? I am usually within fifteen miles or so, making a long trip over a hundred miles once or twice a week.


I work 25 miles from home but I guess it all depends on what point in that distance I'm in if there's trouble. Is 25 miles a long walk for me? YES, DEFINITELY! Admittedly, I'm not in as good a shape as I should but I'm working on that.

As far as just away from the house (store, visiting, etc.), it's a minimum 10 miles to the closest place I might be. It's very rare that I ever leave town. Between work and things to be done at home, not much time to.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

Most people will probably fit in that category. I do. So, you may have to do a sleepover outside, so prepare for that. You may have to travel in the dark. If it is open country, I would definitely go in the dark, and sleep in the daylight, unless in some brush.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*You must*



VUnder said:


> I keep one small bag with me all the time, if I am in the local area. If I am going further, another one goes too. People may think I am crazy, but they sure will be glad if I happen to need these things. Plastic ponchos and dropcloths don't take much room, but can keep the wettest rain out. A nail gun oil bottle full of diesel will help start a fire. A .22 revolver can drop a tree rat or something to cook on that fire. The worst case is if you are away from home and something bad happens, autos quit, and you have to use pit and pat to get home. I just thought of all I would need to get back to the shack and pack accordingly. I like all these good ideas posted on here, good learning.


You must be a phenominal shot with your .22 revolver ? :surrender:


----------



## Goblin (Jun 28, 2009)

Lukup said:


> Wow, So much knowledge to take in and such a short time to get there. I'm a late bloomer and just found this site by accident. It seems a little overwhelming at first to a beginner. My grandmother always said " the best way to get started is roll up sleeves and jump in head first". So I'm jumping! If I become a pest ...please forgive and please use a kind squatter....I'll try not to bother to much as I try and absorb all the knowledge that is out there. Thanks again for sharing!


Easiest way to get started is to buy a surplus ALICE pack and start putting things in that you already have.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

BillM said:


> You must be a phenominal shot with your .22 revolver ? :surrender:


Killed a deer at 65 steps. I went and qualified with some deputies one day. I was the only one with a revolver. I stopped on the way and bought a gun at a pawn shop, stopped along a backroad and stuck it out my window and shot a can on the other side of the road, one shot. Shot the highest score there, only didn't get perfect because I put one in the head of the target. Someone had already advised me to never shoot a perfect score. I may be a little less than perfect, but, that's okay.


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

An obvious but often overlooked point is not to make it so heavy that you can't carry the dang thing.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 26, 2009)

The TEN ESSENTIALS.

From there, convenience, quick barter, deeper security, and additional sustenance.

Food, Hygiene (including treated water), and Medicine quickly become either force multipliers or war-stoppers. This is especially true when supporting others.


Map
Compass
Sunglasses and sunscreen
Extra clothing
Headlamp/flashlight
First-aid supplies
Firestarter
Matches
Knife
Extra food


----------



## blankstare (Jan 18, 2012)

I sent a lot of time building the perfect good bad, ghb, three day bag, etc...
my advice is to go in your back yard for a weekend with only what you normaly have on. then start making a list that is what you wish you had.

build a bag with that list

now, go to country for three days, a friend place if that's all you got, and take the bag you just built. now, make another list, and add that list to the bag that you took with you on the trip.

do this a couple of time, making list, adding and adapting, and you will get it right. plus you will know how to use everything you got in that bag.

works for me


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

blankstare said:


> I sent a lot of time building the perfect good bad, ghb, three day bag, etc...
> my advice is to go in your back yard for a weekend with only what you normaly have on. then start making a list that is what you wish you had.
> 
> build a bag with that list
> ...


Good ideas.

Anybody that did this would find several things that they had never thought of before. However, very few will do it.


----------



## geoffreys7 (Jan 11, 2011)

Here's a website I found with lots of BOB setups and pictures;

Zombie Squad • View forum - Bug Out Gear


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

geoffreys7 said:


> Here's a website I found with lots of BOB setups and pictures;
> 
> Zombie Squad • View forum - Bug Out Gear


Interesting site. Those guys/gals take it to another level.

Tim


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

You should also check out the bug out bags that the members of Prepared Society have posted ... Click bugout bags at the top of the page. Then maybe add your own. 

I keep a basic bag but others ... well ... check them out an see.


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

In a group I am starting to work with, we are talking about doing an overnight planned bug-out, where you grab the bag and meet at a location and live from the bag for a night. 

I also have wanted to see if I could make it home from work ~20 miles with just my bob, but have yet to try it.

We have some very basic bobs with food, compasses, maps, knife, headlamps, batteries, extra cothes, water and glow sticks. Beyond that I have to still get some work done.


----------



## geoffreys7 (Jan 11, 2011)

TimB said:


> Interesting site. Those guys/gals take it to another level. Tim


I agree, I found it recently when I googled BugOut Bag, has a lot of good lists and reviews of other peoples bugout bags.


----------

